# Why can't I hear anything on my tv while playing my xbox 360?



## masii

I plug in the green blue and red and u can
See the dashboard and the game
But there is no sound. Also when I
Plug in the yellow red and white it's works great but it's not the same hd as the other one. PLEASE HELP!!!!! I also checked by switching from tv to HDTV .


----------



## sn0w

If I recall correctly... green, blue, and red are video - yellow and white will be your audio


----------



## OfficerMac

RGB are video, you still need to plug red and white in for audio


----------



## DirektEffekt

Actually, you will want the green red and blue from the one cable and just the red and white from the cable with the yellow, that will give you sound.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*
> 
> RGB are video, you still need to plug red and white in for audio


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Actually, you will want the green red and blue from the one cable and just the red and white from the cable with the yellow, that will give you sound.


^ these guys are correct, you will need to connect 5 cables total.

The first green, red, and blue are for the image

The second red and white are for sound.

Have fun!


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OfficerMac*
> 
> RGB are video, you still need to plug red and white in for audio
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Actually, you will want the green red and blue from the one cable and just the red and white from the cable with the yellow, that will give you sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ these guys are correct, you will need to connect 5 cables total.
> 
> The first green, red, and blue are for the image
> The second red and white are for sound.
> 
> Have fun!
Click to expand...

He could run 4 if he has a optical cable to run his sound, if his tv supports optical, instead of using the RCA jacks for audio.

Or ditch all those cables and run just one HDMI cable.


----------



## Dorianime

YOu forgot to plug in the red and white. There are two sets of cables coming from your connection on the Xbox. on one RGB the other yellow Red and white. You Hooked up the RGB from one set now from the other hook up just red and white which are audio

Edit: This a a week old! xD I'm sure OP has solved it and never told us he did


----------

